# Prayers for Cody & Fundraiser opportunity



## YouthMinisterDan (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a thirteen year old youth in youth group that will be having surgery tomorrow morning. He has just finished about 12 weeks of chemo will have his shoulder removed tomorrow and replaced with a cadaver bone and then will go through another 12 weeks of chemo. The cancer is called OsteoSarcoma.

His name is Cody and I know that he and his family would greatly appreciate your prayers. His surgery is scheduled for 8:30 am and will take about 5 hours.

I'm praying about maybe making some pens and selling them as a fundraiser to help the family offset some of the costs. The father is a truck driver for US Foods and the mother cleans our small church and is a stay at home mom.

Your prayers for Cody are greatly appreciated,
Dan


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 27, 2010)

Dan,

If you decide to make some pens to sell to help the family, please let me know and I will provide all the Texas wood blanks you need and will also donate some "Original Cactus Blank"™ pen blanks and some "Texas Collection Worthless Wood"™ blanks.


----------



## RAdams (Jul 27, 2010)

I will be praying for little Cody, and i will be Pm'ing you after I post this.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jul 27, 2010)

I would be glad to help. I have a statesman kit and a few really nice burl blanks.


----------



## burr (Jul 27, 2010)

Dan my prayers are being sent for Cody and his family as well as for you and your staff to provide the guidance that the family needs when trying to figure out the "why me" question. I did go thru something very simular when I was working with my youth group only this young lady went home to be with our Lord.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 27, 2010)

I will be praying for him and his family. If you need pens for a fund raiser please let me know.


----------



## randyrls (Jul 27, 2010)

Dan;   I will be more than happy to donate some pens to help Cody and his family.


----------



## markgum (Jul 27, 2010)

will be saying a special prayer all day today.


----------



## Super Dave (Jul 27, 2010)

Dan, what a terrible thing for a child to go through. I'm sure your support  is a big help. If you decide to do a fund raiser, let me know. I will donate a couple of pens.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## TomW (Jul 27, 2010)

Dan,

Prayers applied.  Please keep us posted.

Tom


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 27, 2010)

Will be praying.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Jul 27, 2010)

My prayers will be lifted for this boy and his family


----------



## elody21 (Jul 27, 2010)

Our prayers are with this boy and his family. If you need any help turning pens to raise money let me know, I would be happy to help
Alice


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 27, 2010)

I would be happy to contribute pens to this event.  Hope that Cody's surgery went well and that his chemo will be easy for him.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jul 27, 2010)

We will be praying for Cody and his family. I would be happy to donate a pen(s) if you can put together the fundraiser. Just let me know where to send them!


----------



## jscola (Jul 27, 2010)

My Prayers are with him . Joe S.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Jul 27, 2010)

It looks like we will be doing the fundraiser to help with the medical expenses. He made it through the surgery today. I just taught Cody how to make a pen a couple of weeks before he was diagnosed, he was so proud of his first pen. 

The surgery was just over 5 hours today and it will be a long recovery. There will probably be a couple of weeks of numbness before they will know the extent of recovery vs permanent damage. It was his right arm and he is right hand dominant so there will definetly be some adjustments going on. They took the ball of the shoulder out that had the tumor and replaced it with a cadaver bone and then attached it with a rod before reattaching all the muscles and ligaments etc. He will also start another round of 12 weeks of chemo in addition to the rehab. Please continue to pray for Cody and his family.

I have had some on the forum want to send completed pens which is great and actually saves me some time, but if anyone wants to donate wood or pen kits that I will turn, that is welcome too. Any contribution is greatly appreciate and I know that the family will be extremely grateful.

You can send them to me at 

Dan Eakins                              
428 Red Oak Court
Forney, TX 75126


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jul 27, 2010)

*prayer*



YouthMinisterDan said:


> It looks like we will be doing the fundraiser to help with the medical expenses. He made it through the surgery today. I just taught Cody how to make a pen a couple of weeks before he was diagnosed, he was so proud of his first pen.
> 
> The surgery was just over 5 hours today and it will be a long recovery. There will probably be a couple of weeks of numbness and recovery before they will know the extent of recovery vs permanent damage. It was his right arm and his right hand dominant so there will definetly be some adjustments going on. They took the ball of the shoulder out that had the tumor and replace it with a cadaver bone and then attached it with a rod before reattaching all the muscles and ligaments etc. He will also start another round of 12 weeks of chemo in addtion to the rehab. Please continue to pray for Cody and his family.
> 
> ...



God bless the little man and we will have him in our prayers.. when I am off work again I will make and send pens. When is the fund raiser?


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Jul 27, 2010)

*Thank you for all your prayers!*

I will be donating all the slimlines that I have made up at this point to sell immediately. In late August or the first of Sept I will either have a raffle/auction type fundraiser for any nicer pens that are made and donated or that I get made from donated material. 

The outpouring of support for Cody has been awesome. _*You guys are great!*_  I know that the family really appreciates all your thoughts and prayers.

I will keep everyone updated.

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jul 27, 2010)

Dan,

I will be donating some too.  If needed I can help you turn other things that are donated and come help with a raffle and auction.  If it wouldnt be stepping on toes,  I can do some raffle and donations here too.  Maybe we can also put a local meeting together and do something.  Let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Jul 28, 2010)

They should be moving Cody from ICU to a regular room at Children's later on today. Just heard that the doctors are saying that he will have limited range of motion because of what they had to do with the muscles, He will not be able to raise his arm above shoulder heigth. We hope that the physcians are wrong on this one and that he will regain full range of motion. Either way at least he has his arm still. Thank the Lord for that.


----------



## RyanNJ (Jul 28, 2010)

I will keep cody in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## corian king (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello Dan! it is a blessing that GOD has led you to help this young man and his family in their time of need.We will be praying for you Cody,and the family.
If there is anything we can do to help please feel free to contact us anytime.Please let us know how things go tomorrow..God Bless!!!
JIM


----------



## jimm1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Father I am quoting back to you Exodus 15:26. Lord, you declared that "_And said, If __thou wilt diligently hearken to the voice of the LORD thy God, and wilt do that which __is right in his sight, and wilt give ear to his commandments, and keep all his __statutes, I will put none of these diseases upon thee, which I have brought upon the __Egyptians: for I am the LORD that healeth thee._" 

Father, I am doing my best in obeying your commandment by grace, help me to trust you for healing. God remove this disease from Cody I pray in Jesus Mighty Name, Amen. 

Father, You say in Your Word that healing is the Children's bread. I desire this bread in Jesus Mighty Name, Amen.

Let these healing Prayers not be in vain in Jesus Mighty Name,Amen.


----------



## CSue (Jul 29, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with Cody and family. 

 I have a friend who is going through the process of having her bones in rt arm/shoulder removed and replaced.  It isn't an easy process.  But everything is going very well!  She's got another surgery but says the pain isn't bad at all - much better actually.   I know the chemo will be difficult.  I'll put him on my "list"


----------



## phillywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Dan, I will pray for Cody and I hope God is hearing all of our prayers. I have had friends who lost children to Cancer and I lost my one of only boy cousin (three man from my father side to carry the last name,but down to two now including me) last year to Lymphoma and he fought the disease for 4 solid years and I know that having cancer puts lot of stress financially and economically in the families. however, it was god's way to help that family and have you ask for prayers and donations.
May God bless you and Cody's family and give them the strength to carry this through.
With all being said, I Like to send you few blanks that I have to help with the cause. I am sorry I can not turn them due to the surgery I recently had and maybe until after the end of Aug., but if you can or know someone who can turn them and finish them sooner then by all means send me a PM and I will send them to you. Thank you for being a help to the family. God bless you and those who help this cause.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 3, 2010)

Super Dave said:


> Dan, what a terrible thing for a child to go through. I'm sure your support  is a big help. If you decide to do a fund raiser, let me know. I will donate a couple of pens.
> 
> Thanks, Dave



Hi Dave... got your pens today. Some really nice pens. Tell your Father, thanks also. Your contributions will help make a huge difference for the benefit.

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 3, 2010)

you got it prayers sent..


----------



## keithlong (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Dan,
I will be praying for him also. I am waiting on an order of kits as we speak, when they get here I will make some pens and send them your way. Keep us posted.

Keith


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 3, 2010)

keithlong said:


> Hey Dan,
> I will be praying for him also. I am waiting on an order of kits as we speak, when they get here I will make some pens and send them your way. Keep us posted.
> 
> Keith



Thanks Keith...we have a little time. We are looking at having the benefit the third Sunday in Sept.

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## Tanner (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll send a few.  PM me the address.


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Aug 3, 2010)

Dan,
If you need some help locally, let me know.  You know I'm there for ya, man.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Aug 4, 2010)

Dan,
I'll be keeping the family in prayer.
I mights send a couple of Alaskan pens down your way. Good luck with the fundraiser.
-Silas

P.S. 
_Jesus said to her, "I am the resurrection and the life; he who believes in Me shall live even if he dies, and everyone who lives and believes in Me shall never die. Do you believe this?" John 11:25-26_
We had a really good friend die of cancer. This was always his favorite verse. I'll be remembering the family in prayer. God bless!


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Silas...

Any help is greatly appreciated, especially the prayers.

Dan


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 4, 2010)

A few pens will be in the mail in a couple days.  Will also be praying for Cody and the family.


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 4, 2010)

If i make a pen for cody himself can you give it to him?


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, Absolutely. When you mail it to me, put a note with the pen so that I know that it is for him and not the benefit/fundraiser.

Thanks Ryan...



RyanNJ said:


> If i make a pen for cody himself can you give it to him?


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 5, 2010)

YouthMinisterDan said:


> Yes, Absolutely. When you mail it to me, put a note with the pen so that I know that it is for him and not the benefit/fundraiser.
> 
> Thanks Ryan...



Is there any plating that he likes the best? Do you happen to know his favorite Color?


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think he has a favorite plating at this point. I had just taught him about turning a couple of weeks before he was diagnosed. I think his first pen was either gold or chrome. Not sure on the color. I will check and get back with you.

Thanks for the help!



RyanNJ said:


> Is there any plating that he likes the best? Do you happen to know his favorite Color?


----------



## Rchan63 (Aug 5, 2010)

I just order some blanks from Curtis this morning, and will be sending some pens for your fund rasier as well. Can you tell me when you'll need the pens by?

Richard


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 5, 2010)

Parcel went in the mail this afternoon.  Had to value it at $100, marked as a gift.  Let me know if customs dings you, I'll fix it.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 5, 2010)

Rchan63 said:


> I just order some blanks from Curtis this morning, and will be sending some pens for your fund rasier as well. Can you tell me when you'll need the pens by?
> 
> Richard


 
We will be doing the fundraiser/benefit on Sunday Sept 19th. If I could get all of the pens the week before, or the very latest by the Sept 15th that would be great. 

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## KenBrasier (Aug 5, 2010)

Dan,

Cody and his family are in our prayers.  We will be sending items for the fundraised within a couple of weeks.  God Bless.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 5, 2010)

Dan, Since I have been blessed with more than I deserve, I would like to contribute a few pens to Cody's fund raiser, please PM me your address and I'll get some on the way

Thanks
Ken


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 5, 2010)

Dan,

I hope you have a lot of folks that plan to come to the fundraiser!  As it is now, I have "sold" 50 sets of blanks so that means you should be getting at least 50 pens from this effort!


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 5, 2010)

KenBrasier said:


> Dan,
> 
> Cody and his family are in our prayers.  We will be sending items for the fundraised within a couple of weeks.  God Bless.




Thanks Ken...your thoughts and prayers are much appreciated. Your contribution will make a bid difference.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 5, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Dan,
> 
> I hope you have a lot of folks that plan to come to the fundraiser!  As it is now, I have "sold" 50 sets of blanks so that means you should be getting at least 50 pens from this effort!



Curtis,

Words can hardly describe how much I appreciate all the help. Your character and heart are huge!

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 5, 2010)

Dan,
    I am planning on sending 10 from Curtis's offer for your great cause. I lost my daughter when she was 15 and having great friends like we find on our forum is what helped get me through it. Please pm me your address and I will get them out.  Good luck with your fundraiser.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 6, 2010)

Pens in the mail today.
God Bless Cody.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 6, 2010)

RyanNJ said:


> Is there any plating that he likes the best? Do you happen to know his favorite Color?



His favorite color is Maroon (He is an Aggie Fan)


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 6, 2010)

*Cody update*

They got the tests back from the biopsy. They were hoping by the time that they did the surgery that the first round of chemo would have killed at least 85-90% of the tumor. It had only killed 50% percent but they think that the cancer was contained. I am not sure if that means there will be additional rounds of chemo in addition to the next round or not. We will know more next week when they follow up with the Dr. Keep praying! 

Thanks for all the love and support,
Dan


----------



## ThomJ (Aug 6, 2010)

Dan, When do you need the pens by?


----------



## MarkHix (Aug 6, 2010)

I lost my mom in January to cancer.  I will get some in the mail and keep him in my prayers.  When you get the details worked out, please give us some more info on the fundraiser.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 10, 2010)

*Cody update...*

Cody will be going back in next week for follow x-rays and then will start back with chemo the following week.

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers...keep it up!


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Aug 17, 2010)

He'll be just fine...God loves all Aggies


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 18, 2010)

*Picture of Cody and me*

Cody's hair is starting to come back in this pic but he starts his next round of chemo next week. Once again thank you for your thoughts, prayers, donations and support of Cody during this time.

With much appreciation,
Dan


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello IAP Family,

If all the labs and stuff come back ok, Cody will start his next round of chemo this Thursday.

Thanks for your prayers,
Dan


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello everyone...

I received several boxes over the weekend... I will inventory them tonight and email everyone and let them know that I received their pens.

Lots of cool pens so far. Everything from slimlines to statesman. Keep them a coming in. The more we have and variety the more we can raise to help the family. 

I do not want to limit this to just pens...pens are just easier to ship so that is were we started. I have also received some scroll saw works of art also and one bottle stopper.

The benefit is now scheduled for Sept 25th @ 6 pm...we will also have lots of homemade ice cream to compliment the event!


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 23, 2010)

Dan did my parcel get there from Canada and get through customs ok.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 23, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> Dan did my parcel get there from Canada and get through customs ok.


 
Hi Rick,
yes, it did. Thanks for checking back with me. I hope to sit down tonight and sort through the packages that recently came in and take a few pictures.

Dan


----------



## fotographik (Aug 23, 2010)

Please PM your address to me as well....I'll send a few itmes your way.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 23, 2010)

*109 Pens so far*

If the estimates of mini kits and promised pens are correct we are about half way to the goal/quoted amount of pens. 

These are random pics from the first one being an overall shot of the table. There are over 100 pens so I was not able to take a picture of each persons pens.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 24, 2010)

*More pics of pens*

I will apologize up front for the pictures. We have been blessed to receive some nice pens. Some are plain but others have a lot of detail. You can tell a lot about people when there is a good cause they give their best...Thank you for generosity. If we all work together and do what we can this will be an amazing event! It has a great start so far!

In these pictures we have bakelite, TurnTex cactus pens, perfume infusers, key chains....and of course more pens in all shapes and sizes!


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 24, 2010)

*More pics*

More pens and some scroll saw work that was donated. I love the Iwo Jima scroll saw piece it is awesome!


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 24, 2010)

I will try to Pm everyone as the pens coming to let you know that they arrive. Because some seek to remain anonymous, I will not be writing each persons name in a thread.

Thank you....thank you....
I look forward to seeing and receiving the next round of pens for the benefit! You guys are awesome and a great blessing!

Thanks everyone,
Dan


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 24, 2010)

And, I've got some more: one complete and another on the lathe in process for you.


----------



## VampMN (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm working on 1 or 2. I'll try to have them in the mail in the next week or two.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 24, 2010)

Any one here is willing to go in with me and receive the blanks I want to donate and turn them to pens for this cause? Please Pm me thank you.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Aug 25, 2010)

*New Pens 8/25 & Boxes*

We were fortunate to have some engraved boxes donated by an anonymous donor...what a blessing. These will be used for the top 22 pens that will be auctioned for the benefit. So make and donate a nice pen and it might be included with one of these boxes!

We also received some great looking pens today also. Thanks and keep the pens coming in!


----------



## RyanNJ (Aug 25, 2010)

My pens went out on Monday morning


----------



## Rchan63 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Dan

I sent the pens out this morning

Richard


----------



## skiprat (Sep 4, 2010)

I sent a few out to you from Curtis' blanks and hope they can go some small way to helping out. You should have them in a few days.

All the best


----------



## toddlajoie (Sep 4, 2010)

My pens went out this morning also... You should get them by Wed or Thurs. Looks like along with the stuff you've already received plus what has recently been sent, you're going to have some great stuff for the auction. Hope it goes fantastically!!!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 4, 2010)

Just FYI,

Dan has received over 250 pens so far!  That is going to be way to many to use for a local auction so after getting some questions from folks here, we are working on an online auction for some of the pen!  I have registered a new domain name and am currently building a new website for this purpose.  It will have an auction system and you will be able to share the website with all of your friends and family so they can come bid on/buy now the pens we have up there.  More info will be forthcoming.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Sep 4, 2010)

We still could use other pens besides slimlines for the auction on Saturday Sept 25, hence any pens that are similar or that we have alot alike will be posted on the new website. 

When you take the mini packs and then make 160 pens out of 8-10 kinds of wood, you end up with alot of the same kinds of pens unless people get creative.

That being said. Every pen is graciously appreciated and will make a huge difference for this cause. 

Thanks everyone,
Dan


----------



## kevrob (Sep 4, 2010)

Dan, I will be sending three pens your way on Tuesday.  Two are slims and one jr gent, all from the blanks Curtis provided.  Would you prefer the jr gent and two other slims rather than the ones created from Curtis' blanks so you have some variation?


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Sep 4, 2010)

Whatever you want to send will be a blessing. I will leave it up to you. If the two slimlines are just like some of the other pens that we have received we might auction them on the website that is coming soon. If the pens are a little unique the they will be saved for the auction on the 25th. Thanks for your help!



kevrob said:


> Dan, I will be sending three pens your way on Tuesday.  Two are slims and one jr gent, all from the blanks Curtis provided.  Would you prefer the jr gent and two other slims rather than the ones created from Curtis' blanks so you have some variation?


----------



## bitshird (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll probably bid on some of the pens, (not my own of course) but there should be some better ones than I did


----------



## RDH79 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yea I would be interested in bidding on a few pens also. I dont have any pens yet from other turners.
Rich H.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Sep 12, 2010)

*Update on the deadline to receive items*

The original deadline to send pens in was this Wednesday the 15th because we were going to have the benefit on the 18th. The benefit/auction and homemade ice cream social will actually be on the 25th of September. So there is still time to send in your pen or other items for the auction. If we could receive the items by the 22nd that would be great.

Feel free to contact me with any questions.

Address to send items is:

Dan Eakins
428 Red Oak Court
Forney, Texas 75126


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Sep 18, 2010)

It is hard to believe that one week from tonight, we will be having the fund raiser for Cody. This week each day after I complete my daily work at the church, will be spent trying to get some of the organizational aspects of the benefit done. If my counts are correct, I have received 306 pens to date. We have also received book marks, darts, perfume dispensers, scroll saw work, bottle stoppers, potpourri holders, key chains and tooth pic holders.

If you live in the Dallas/ Fort Worth area, I would like to personally invite you to come out for a great time of fellowship, homemade ice cream and fund-raising. The event will be at 1204 N. Highway 175 in Seagoville, Texas and starts at 6 pm.

If you still have items that you would like to send, as long as you send them (Priority) by Wednesday, Sept 22nd, they should get here and be able to be put in the auction/benefit.

Thanks again for all of your creativity, hard work and generosity that has helped and will help to make this a great event.

Thanks again to everyone and all your help,
Dan (YMD)


----------



## Super Dave (Sep 18, 2010)

Dan, Cody and his family are very lucky to have you in their lives. I'm sure you have been a great comfort during this difficult time. They are still in our prayers and hope all is well.

Dave


----------

